# Making an ammo belt



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all

I'm in the process of converting some ogre bulls to represent a squad of Ogryns and was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on making a bullet belt to wrap around a few of them.

Here is a picture of the look I'm going for,

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300108&prodId=prod1070061

Any tips techniques and help people can offer would be greatly appreciated.

RhYn0


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I am getting a 404 page not found when I follow that link so cannot see what you are after.

I'm guessing a bandoleer effect is the aim.
The ork boyz sprue has a couple of options that could be of use (Shoota feed and Big shoota feed).

Although I must confess I do tend to stick with magazines or drum feeds as they are just easier.


----------



## Sandshrew (Apr 25, 2010)

you could cut some bits of small pipe, glue them onto a ribbon of greenstuff to wrap around their torso


----------



## sjefke (May 16, 2010)

a guy over at warseer was making flexible ammo belts. you might want to check that out.


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice one Vash a bandoleer is exactly the effect I'm looking for didn't realize that's what a bandoleer was. I've also relinked the pic so you should be able to see that now

That's certainly looking like my best option at the moment Sandshrew the main problem is the size of the rod I'll need, thinking about it making the shells from greenstuff will probably been an even better way to go about it as I'm not sure how big I'll need the rod to be


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Get a length of very thin wire, cut that to shell-sized pieces and then GS those together as a bandolier? Off the top of my head that's how I'd go about it (I've been thinking about this myself as I want the HQ for my upcoming traitor guard army to have a bandolier stretched across his massive gut); finding plastic rod that's small enough to work might be difficult, but it shouldn't be hard to find electrical wire - I'm thinking maybe something like fuse wire - that would look about right on a model.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Svartmetall's solution is rather elegant and I would probably go with that and then GS up the belt once in place.

For the rod check out Plastruct you will need their 1.5mm for ripper gun shells. 
You can normally find the stuff in Railway hobby shops or on the web from various distributors .

Here's their site.
http://www.plastruct.com/


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

or you could just order some from a UK supplier of plastruct 

http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/plastruct-styrene-round-rod-c-293_298.html


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

guitar strings wouldn't be bad either. low guage G string should be good thickness for small rounds, E or maybe A for bigger rounds then. Plus they're cheap as anything. one string is €1


----------



## RhYn0 (Oct 29, 2008)

sjefke said:


> a guy over at warseer was making flexible ammo belts. you might want to check that out.


You've just saved me alot of effort, gonna order some of these asap

@ bitsandkits have ordered plasticard and such from yourself before and will continue to do so in the future, off topic I know, but any idea when you'll be getting the CHAOS DEFILER LARGE CLAW back in stock???

@ Svartmetall for the ripper gun I think wire would have been too thin I'm after something pretty chunky

@Lord Reevan. The problem I'd have with guitar string is that I'd have to use a low E string to get the size I'm after but I want the shells to be smooth but you get the coil on the low strings if I was doing this for a smaller model this would be ideal

rep for all \o/

And for anyone who is interested here is the thread over at warseer sjefke mentioned

http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=257844


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

True if you're going for the larger looking rounds alright. check out Nylon strings, the low E strings in Nylon I'm pretty sure are smooth and thick enough too... worth a shot too


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

If it's for a something like a Ripper gun, then I'd definitely say use ~1.5mm plastic rod for the shells. If you wanted to be really anal, use extra fine sandpaper and file one end of each segment of rod to make it look like a proper projectile-weapon cartridge/round.


----------

